# 160kg x2 Bench PB



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

160kg x2 Bench Press PB from last night. Thought about the 3rd, but will hopefully go for it next week

Full session was:

60kg x5

80kg x5

100kg x3

120kg x3

140kg x1

160kg x2

152.5kg x3

145kg x3

Apologies for the poor angle and gym music :lol:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice lifting!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Strong as ever mate! great lifting


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work as usual Simon buddy

wont let me rep you but will asap


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Beast!!!!

Repped


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

wow 8 sets


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> wow 8 sets


And natty!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

thats some impresive lifting


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Didnt know you was on here 2


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Strong. Keep going dude.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome dude I've only just it my 100kg only dreaming of that weight at the mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

How much you weigh at the minute Simon?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

bro you have to get some sort of comp going either PL or strong man.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

some lifting that indeed

reps


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very impressive good lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Super strength..Awesome!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats mate!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Awesome dude. They went up really well and brilliant range of movement.
> 
> ...hang on though. How do we know that the other end of the bar didn't just have a 20k on it? :lol:


I've been busted!!! :lol:


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

awesome!!

lift in the bdfpa??


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Breast press?!? haha

But dayum, looks like you're not even using much leg drive! Impressive to say the least.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I hate you... that is all


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

kev1 said:


> awesome!!
> 
> lift in the bdfpa??


Not lifting anywhere at the moment, only done a single lift comp for charity in the GBPF.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

should do mate, your total is impressive beat me on deadlift and squat


----------

